# Fur Buyers Around Bismarck?



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Anyone know of a furbuyer around Bismarck? A heard last year there was a guy that was at Kist Livestock in Mandan every Wednesday. Anyone know if he will be there this year too? I think his last name was Voight. May be wrong.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

yeah his first name is Arnold or Anrie. He lives sw of mandan. I don't have a number or address but he is the guy. I looked the book and here is what i have...
701-663-2395
2892 44th St Mandan

I'm not sure if he is still doing his pick up

Melvin Middlested use to buy fur but he passed away last year, great guy, and a heck of a trapper.

hope this helps.
Deano


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanx!


----------

